# Happy Bleats kidding time



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't want to post too early, since my girls are spread out but Maureena's Daisy went and kidded a few days early lol...so...next in line is 

Summer...she is lamancha, due the 17th...we had been concerned over her udder...its been lopsided...I mean, someone draining her lopsided...well we discovered Tracy, our bottle baby lamb was staying quite full...lol..so needless to say, Betty and her girls Taylor and Tracy are no longer in with the goats 

Next are Vixon and my Daisy, both saanen and Chloe, Lamancha...on the 20th...

Black Lamancha: Summer due Feb 17
Short chunky Saanen: Daisy due Feb 20
Leaner girl with big udder: Vixon due Feb 20
Solid Black Lamancha : Chloe due Feb 20


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oops forgot Chloe : ) She's a FF and bred to Bleu, my Nigie buck ....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

She was letting the lamb suckle? That's hilarious! Good luck on all the kiddings!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautifully conditioned, Happy Kidding!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Daisy is a hairy Doe....lol..and still has those bald strips...UG...but they are doing well..Way bigger now that they are ready to kid!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking forward to baby pix - my first is not due until the end of March


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so funny ! What a good girl Summer is for being concerned about Taylor and Tracy , lol…

All your girls looks sooo healthy and shiny and happy…..except for Daisy ( second picture ) she's healthy and shiny but doesn't look too happy……one of the other girls might have called her a butterball or something cause she looks completely ticked off in that picture :ROFL: her lips are so pursed together like she's holding back some fighting words , lol..

They are all really pretty girls , can't wait to see all the babies :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL.Daisy is our herd Crab lol..she is shorter and stockier then our other Saanen girls..and lots more hair...I like the taller,leaner looks, but Daisy fills a bucket and some, so she is a keeper!! : )


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You have such beautiful goaties! I was going to say you were brave for breeding for February, then realized that you live in Texas and have *gasp* GREEN GRASS right now. We bred for early April - and even then there won't be much for browse here!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Oops forgot Chloe : ) She's a FF and bred to Bleu, my Nigie buck ....


Beautiful Girls..Good Luck with all the new babies you are soon to have!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Such pretty girls!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

While feeding tonight, I felt life!! both Daisy and Vixen have some very active babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so cool :hi5::dancing:artygroup:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

That face your second one is making is what I would call a Cat Butt Face. Think old lady with pursed up lips, usually when they are being judgemental, where all the wrinkles around the mouth are very notable. Always used when in deep disapproval of whatever you are doing in your life, or in a goat's case, when whatever anyone else is doing affects them negatively, like not feeding them when they expect food. Kind of reminiscent of the south end of a north bound cat. Learned that term on a forum for dealing with inlaw issues (I have dealt with a lot of that from both of my inlaws).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Summer did it...a single doe, but we are happy..she looks just like mom other then the brown on mom is white on the baby...which we LOVE...we see a bit of Thunder in her too...and boy oh boy..Summers udder looks ready to burst!!! 


Daisy and Vixen are due Friday!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww  I LOVE HER 
Congratulations :thumb: Way to go Summer , what a gorgeous little baby girl you have there  

Oh boy , a double header for Friday , :woohoo: :dancedgi:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww that's great! Congrats!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats, she is sooo cute


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats Cathy! She's awesome!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Daisy is in labor now...just early labor! but still maybe tonight...!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:dancing:Go Daisy :woohoo:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Cant wait to see the little stinker(s)! :angelgoat:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have a doe marked like that with the white - beautiful !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the baby(s)!  

You win the award for "Best Conditioned Does"..I'm jealous! Maybe my girl's coats will start to look better after bolus/BoSe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Miss Daisy doing ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Daisy is getting up, laying down..stretching, but no real action yet...its going to be a late night for me!! Last season she waiting until 1:30 AM to kid..ugh...Vixen is due tomorrow as well and she isn't acting laborish at all!! I tell you this year they are not following the rules AT ALL lol...



> You win the award for "Best Conditioned Does"


Lol..thank you Nigies4ever...Summer is an easy keeper...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Summer did it...a single doe, but we are happy..she looks just like mom other then the brown on mom is white on the baby...which we LOVE...we see a bit of Thunder in her too...and boy oh boy..Summers udder looks ready to burst!!!
> 
> Daisy and Vixen are due Friday!!!


Congrats!!! so cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Go Daisy!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Two bucks..big and healthy....not a great start gender wise but happy both mom and kids are doing well....pix will have to wait until morning..even with a light out here..much too dark for pix ....now we wait for Vixen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick! Push them back in and see if they come out as does! :lol: I had two litters of puppies born in a 1 week span, 12 males and 6 females, NOT what I wanted to see with my first doe due in now 16 days! :lol:
But congrats on the healthy babies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol..I dont.think.Daisy would let me..she really wanted them out lol


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats on healthy kids! Hoping Vixen gives you doelings!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Still need to get pix today on Daisy's boys.went out to check on them and forgot my camera

Vixen is setting up....doing the stretch things..but not much more then that!!..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't wait for baby pics! Going insane waiting for my does to pop!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Vixen is not ready!! UGH...the kids say..."hey mom, isnt Vixen the one who came back in heat when you were at grandmas? and we rebred her?" Well looks like maybe so....now I cant be sure of her due date! But I was with my mom off and on since october until she passed away...so looks like it might not be until next month..MAYBE!! UGH..I hate not knowing!! 

we have a cold snap hit Texas, so I have all moms and babies bundled up in the barn with extra bedding, extra hay, fresh water and a dog house and kennel for babies to snuggle in and Hubby started the wood stove....I was really getting used to Spring type weather


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What is this spring thing you speak of? ;p waiting for pics...what are the weights?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom ((hugs)) 

It's tough not knowing when exactly they are due. 
The weather is certainly throwing everyone curveballs. 
Can't wait till it's over already !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Cathy I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom ((hugs))


Thank you Tricky....

I thought I posted pix already...Ive been so scattered lately..sorry....pix coming now!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Meet Happy Bleats Ichabod ( yes I shamefully love Sleepy Hollow lol) and Alexander...

they were 8.5-9 pounds at birth..Ichabod had a very thick neck! Poor babies were disbudded last night and Ichabod is not happy...had to give a baby aspirin and put lavender ess. oil on his little burns : ( temp is great and he started eating after the lavender...he will live after all ;-) Alexander is happy bouncy and calling his brother a sissy lol

Ichabod is the one peeing lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Alexander had a bit of leg issue...his back hips were pretty weak..ankle area were weak...He's much stronger now..doing great...here are the boys playing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness ((( love ))). 
What is it about all white babies ? I can't resist them !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , so flipping adorable !!!!
Love their names , very unique


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love eye candy...lots of color..but these white babies have a special place for sure..Lots of white on our farm of late...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

they are adorable - makes me want to kiss their little noses


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...big babies  and so flippin cute! Are these standards or minis??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

these are Standard...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I figured they must be at those weights!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice looking boys! Congrats!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

off the baby subject but what kind of rooster is that?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love those white babies! They are so beautiful️


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Cute babies!

Off topic but one of my roosters looks exactly like that, I had to double take and make sure it wasn't mine lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The rooster is a Swedish Flower ...I have one lavender hen and three traditional roosters..a friend gave them to me after something came in and wiped out most her flock...they are interesting and fun to watch...two of my roosters have yellow eyes...I mean solid yellow lol....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I've always wanted Swedish Flower hens ...they are gorgeous birds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...I hope to breed one of the roosters with the hen...she stopped laying when we brought them home...so I let her roam free range and now she is laying again...so come spring we wil pen her up with a rooster..see what happens..shes a pretty Hen, kind of grey lavender with some specks...Im sure I have a pic of her somewhere lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

yep, that's what mine is, without the crest though.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I love white goats. Easily the best color.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looks a lot like my rooster but he has feathers on his legs and no white on his chest -


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well Vixen finally did it...she had trouble the first buck..a solid moose had his front legs folded like a chicken wing!! I had to fish him out...the second buck came correct and much easier...so both bucks..AGAIN...BUT one is a sable..a very handsome sable and should at least sell well....
Mom and boys are doing great...bucks are about 9 -10# each!

( A sable is a Saanen with color)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh By the way ...here is that hen : ) she's a sweet hen..like to be cuddled..


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

All of the babies are so cute, love the color of your hen.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Oh By the way ...here is that hen : ) she's a sweet hen..like to be cuddled..


Ooh, she's pretty! Wouldn't mind having a flock of those!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes,she is a pretty Hen, she is known as a lavender Swedish Flower...I have just the one...so I hope to be successful raising some with the swedish flower Rooter...even though he is traditional..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Summer's baby is sooo cute!  Ichabod and Alexander are too  Way to go Vixen! All these cute kids...sigh...I have to wait till end of April for mine!  But at least...hopefully...it'll be warm by then


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My babies aren't due until mid May. Everyone is going to have goats before me. Just a little jealous here...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we are done until March 20th then we start again...all the way through May


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Most of my girls are due in May, I like to kid out early April but this year my buck was a little young.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a goat or two due just about every month till July was not in my plans to be kidding in summer


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

From what I understand, down here you loose the ones born in the summer due to heat stress, so I will try to breed for October babies from my doe that didn't settle this time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Feb/march kids....but in Texas, weather is never a guarantee!! Summer weather in Feb and snow on Easter!!! lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like Genevieve is next...an accidental breeding...she lost her plug last night..building an udder..she is a FF bred to a mini Saanen who found his way out of his pen!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Her color is jaw-dropping..she's gorgeous! Good thing you live so far away from me, because otherwise I might have to come steal some chocolate-colored babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful babies Cathy , congratulations :hugs: 
Your hen is soooo pretty , i hope she gives you more SF babies  
Genevieve is a beautiful gal , can't wait to see her babies ! Sometimes those end up being the best breedings  She knew what she was doing or should i say HE knew what he was doing , lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Genevieve is a sweet doe...my first nigie...I didn't want to breed her until she was 18-24 months old..but Vincent was an escape artist...his brother never got out...we found Vincent out a few times before we sold him..thankfully both he and his twin are not much bigger then Bleu...my nigie buck, ( their dad)...who I would have bred Genevieve to if she would have waited!! lol..oh well..now I look for a health and safe kidding and get through this..see how she freshens !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Genevieve did great....better then my seasoned girls...I had just checked on her maybe a hour or so and her udder was ok..but not tight..no goo...so I figured like every other day...not time...then I hear a goat yelling...I run out to see Genevieve kidding...Charlotte came first ( white)...perfect exit....then Pippa ( grey/brown) popped out like nothing..Genevieve didn't even make a peep...both are doing great...standing and eating..Genevieve does have some congestions..we have most it worked out already...so happy this turned out well!! Oh Yes...GIRLS!! maybe this will mark the end to my buck year...
Rosie is due the 20th
Regina the 23rd.
Misty the 27th ...
almost done!!
Nikkita and Maybeline are due May first./..both are walking tanks already


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor Maybeline...i'm thinking triplets again...maybe quads!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Genevieve's girls -- ADORABLE!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here they are a little dryer lol...I will get better pix tomorrow..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow! Too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

they look kissable to me. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww congratulations !!! Beautiful babies 
Well done Genevieve . Good girl !!
I guess she didn't want you to worry so she got the ball rolling by herself  Oh my goodness ! Mabeline is tremendous , I can't believe how big she is ! Can't wait to see the little army she drops for you , lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosie is next...her ligs are GONE..babies are DROPPED and her bum has a bit of goo....she is due today...and of course its chilly and raining...

think pink...these will be Thunders last babies...I want to retain a doe if we have a nice one..:-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You go Rosie ! :clap::dance: 
Not to steal Rosie's thunder , but how's Maybeline holding out ?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thinking pink....  happy kidding!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...Poor Maybeline is not due until May First...she's doing great...waddles here and there and still tries to knock me on my behind to get to alfalfa!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Rootin for Rosie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

PINK IT IS!!!..Rosie had a single doe....we were surprised by that ...she looked to have at least twins....but we are happy with the pretty girl we got....she is Auburn in color..very pretty.. 

Meet Happy Bleats Dedra


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute!️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , welcome Dedra :stars: well done Miss Rosie :clap:
What a pretty little angel 
Congratulations :hug:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! What a pretty doeling!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone looks absolutely precious! Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to admit I'm very excited to see what Mabeline gives you :wahoo: 
She is just adorable 
Who is she bred to again ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on pink!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybeline is bred to Amos again...( saanen)..Last season she gave me three beautiful kids...two does and a buck..I retained the doe with elf ears..Blush is her name (pictured) ...she is going to be huge like mom..so kids are 50% saanen 1/4 lamancha 1/4 nubian..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh Blush is gorgeous ! I love the white goats , just something about them 
Your going to have some beautiful babies from Mabeline for sure !!!
Praying for pinks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a few pix of the gang while we wait on Regina...(saanen) who is due today...but nothing going on there lol..go figure lol 
(looks like we have horn touch ups to do UGH :evil


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute !!! Love the baby laying on the log. 
They look like they're really enjoying there day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well they had a good day until we had to redo their buds tonight :tear: Hate that part...but My daughter is getting better at it ...less and less boo boos..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute little babies️️️️️


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Misty Kidded Twin Bucks....Im so disappointed....These are her last babies here ..I sold Misty and she will go to her new home after she kids....with the hopes she would have girls for us to retain!...UGH....These are all Macs kids, six kids..all bucks!! Mac is a new Buck we brought in to help out Amos....now only two Saanen does left, both bred to Amos ..so heres hoping...:kidred::kidred::kidred:
so next up Regina ( saanen) Nikkita (saanen) Maybeline Nubian lamancah) all bred to Amos...

BUT..Misty did good and mom and boys are doing great and that is what counts in the end... Pix soon...Barn got too dark for pix


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Misty Kidded Twin Bucks....Im so disappointed....These are her last babies here ..I sold Misty and she will go to her new home after she kids....with the hopes she would have girls for us to retain!...UGH....These are all Macs kids, six kids..all bucks!! Mac is a new Buck we brought in to help out Amos....now only two Saanen does left, both bred to Amos ..so heres hoping...:kidred::kidred::kidred:
> so next up Regina ( saanen) Nikkita (saanen) Maybeline Nubian lamancah) all bred to Amos...
> 
> BUT..Misty did good and mom and boys are doing great and that is what counts in the end... Pix soon...Barn got too dark for pix


Aww congratualtions , even though they came out boys and not the girlies you were hoping for :-D An like you said , Misty is a good mom and her boys are healthy and happy , thats the main thing here  But still , wouldve been nice for some pink , sorry 

Looking forward to more baby pictures and more babies !
Thinking , praying , wearing pink , doing all i can to help you get your little girlies 

All right Regina , Nikkita , and Mabeline , give your mommy some pretty little girlies :dancedgi:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a doe due to kid any day... She's not sold but 11 years old this spring so they will be her last babies. Hoping for a doe to carry on her genetics!

Sorry about the boys . Hopefully someone gives you a beautiful healthy doeling!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> PINK IT IS!!!..Rosie had a single doe....we were surprised by that ...she looked to have at least twins....but we are happy with the pretty girl we got....she is Auburn in color..very pretty..
> 
> Meet Happy Bleats Dedra


Very cute babies!! Keep the girls coming!!!Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the boys aren't not very thrifty...the tiny one will be wethered...he would make a good companion but not a stud muffin...both are cute...had to give both enemas...they were hunchy and not eating well..got the black goo out and both seem to feel better..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , little cutie pies 
Im so partial to the white babies , i can't help it 
They are aodorable , glad you fixed their tummies for them


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are all so clean and healthy looking! On top of that, they are adorable! Congratulations and thinking pink for ya!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both are doing a whole lot better...taking a bottle well..pooping  just fine...

Names are
Big brother is .. .Happy Bleats Master Elliot
Little brother is... Happy Bleats Harrison

Harrison's Registration is to be decided in a week or so once we get a good look at him..But Im thinking not :sad:..he's just not very hardy looking, more fragile then his brother..but he will be a wonderful companion buck...
you cant see much in the pic but he has a black tipped tail..black in his ears and is more of a light tan...but he is a doll!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Did you do the oral B Complex? That made a huge difference for me when we came out to find a doe had kidded and 1 kid was almost dead from the cold.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Cathy arty: They are so cute


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only Leverage fan here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOOOOVE the names!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I did give them B and BoSe....they are much stronger today..

I do love Leverage : ) I didnt even name them after the show..but now I can say I did HEHEHE..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:clap::dancedgi::stars: I GOT MY DOES!!! Regina kidded tonight with two nice large does...I am doing the happy Dance...

Meet Happy Bleats Amelia ( standing) and Annie ( laying down) 

Sorry pix are not great..she had them in the dark of course lol..
Nikkitta and Maybeline are next...Due May First


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so glad you got your does, nice looking kids too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY :hug:artygroup::woohoo:

Congratulations ! So happy for you ! They are precious !

Hows the happy family doing today ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When are yours due Laura?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I only have two , both were whoopsie breedings though. 
One is due April 7th and the other , well , I'm not sure , lol..
Im keeping close on eye on them both though 
Thanks for asking Steph


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You only bred two? You have control :sun:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I did give them B and BoSe....they are much stronger today..
> 
> I do love Leverage : ) I didnt even name them after the show..but now I can say I did HEHEHE..


Ok, W-A-I-T, Wait, wait, you had two girls, WHERE'S Parker and Sophie?????? LOL!!! You have an Eliot and a Hardison!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> You only bred two? You have control :sun:


Ha ha , and those two weren't planned either , lol.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you got your girls. They are beauties.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I CANT WAIT till Maybeline kids !!!! :clap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both Maybeline and Nikkita are building pretty good size udders...two more weeks if they wait that long...poor girls are huge and miserable


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :dancedgi:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

What an exciting spring! All these kids just brighten my days. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybeline gave us a jolt today ...she had a small stream of clear goo...nothing after that..not due for a few weeks, Im assuming it was her plug..but it was clear and not milky like I normally see...keeping a watchful eye on her...poor thing is miserable...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Hoping it is nothing serious. I'll keep you and her in my thoughts Happybleats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , poor baby  Im sure she is just beyond uncomfortable !
Will keep her in my thoughts today !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she's doing just fine...acting like nothing is wrong other then being a cow lol...im sure it was her plug...udder is not tight..ligs are still present..although softer...:-D thank you for the good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive been thinking of her for a long time , lol. I'm dying to know what she gives you !!! She's tremendous ! Im positive she's going to be dropping her own little farm there  :goattruck:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nikkita kidded a single buck early..we had bad storms here the last few days...Im sure the stress of that didn't help...Both mom and baby are doing well...she's such a good mommy...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baby had a weak bent front leg but today is much better after BoSe and wrapping....Nikkita is an awesome mom..beautiful udder...I am so pleased with how she matured...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she does impress me :-D so glad we kept her...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She sure is a beautiful girl  Congrats on her new buckling !! 
Well done on fixing his leg too 
Im waiting somewhat patiently for Maybeline


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybeline is miserable!! poor girl and today is limping a bit on her back leg...I think its a pinch nerve..ligs are gone...milks not in yet..Im keeping a close eye on her


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Poor girl. Feeling sympathetic towards her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A puddle of Maybeline


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , poor girlie :hugs: 
Hope the time goes by quickly for her , so she can drop that herd already !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybeline's turn....We are in the kidding pen!!! I will keep you posted...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay , good luck Maybeline :clap::dancedgi:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Has she had them yet? Can't wait to see what she's got in there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im hoping all is going well over there ! Im biting any finger nails i have left !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry...was along night...she started early labor signs but because her back legs is messed up she laid down all day...made things harder..I checked on her every two hours through out the night....the little brat kidded this morning about 30 minutes after I left her!! Triplets...ALL BOYS!!! :angry: Both mom and boys are healthy...kids weigh 8 and 9 pounds each!!! all three nursing and dry before we went back out...so our count this year is 7 does and 11 boys....Not a great year gender wise..but everyones healthy and doing great...so Im thankful for that...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pics of the happy family.....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Big and boys! Congrats on healthy kids as and mom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Bleats kidding season....DONE.....11 bucks...7 does...:hair: But all are healthy and well...:bday:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats on all the healthy kids and does!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe Cathy he is so cute! And what a pretty mama! I don't know much about milking does but she is pretty! 
And now you are reminding me to buy some tape for wrapping legs in case we need that! 
Is there a specific kind we should buy? And you just wrap them really tight?
Sorry I know that sounds dumb but I feel a little dumb just now with one of my wethers with UC and both my does a little bloated from something....apparently the lush pasture of which I don't know when I can put them back out on it since they keep getting bloated....ugh.
So yep feeling very much dumb at this point. lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Cathy what cute boys from Maybelline. Interesting that she didn't throw color since she has black on her....don't know about that breed....but they are super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice kids.:grin:

It is sure a relief when kidding season is finished.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is there a specific kind we should buy? And you just wrap them really tight?


Not a dumb questions at all : ) we bought vet wrap and we made sure it was tight enough to support the leg but still good blood flow..we checked the leg above and below the tape several times a day



> Interesting that she didn't throw color since she has black on her..


she was bred to our Saanen buck...white is a dominate color in goats...so everything we breed to Amos our Sannen comes out white...there are times you can get color, bit not often ...heres a pic of daddy :grin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome bucklings ! My favorite , all white


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well we had one last kidding for the year..Mocha is a Nigerian I purchased this summer...she's a sweet girl, such a sas!! She kidded a doe ( brown) and a buck (black)
so that makes it 12 bucks and 8 does for 2015!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats they are beautiful! I need a baby fix!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

:snowcool: Nothing cuter! Congrats and now you can have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Aww, congrats!! They are adorable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

todays pix...because they are too cute lol we named them Wanda and Noah...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry the all came up sideways :greengrin:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

darling babies can't hardly wait until March - keep up the pix gives me my baby fix


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Loved your thread and babies! Wanda is my fav


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! They are precious!


----------

